# Wwdc Walk



## tagliatelle (Jul 30, 2006)

Everyone knows about the WWDC. Unfortunately I need a new pair of shoes. If You want a rumor here is one. I have met a former director of inbev and talked him that a battery is round like a bottle of coke.


----------



## Draxion (Jul 30, 2006)

Um..are you alright?

I'm seriously concerned for your psychological well-being...

>_>;


----------



## Qion (Jul 30, 2006)

Sometimes I wish that I had shoes in order to walk to WWDC and a director of Inbev to pay my way to be part of it. 

Batteries I guess are both round and long, similar to a can of coke more than anything. The bottles seem to taper off at the end. 

I'm also a bit concerned for your psychological well-being. We could talk about it sometime...


----------



## fryke (Jul 30, 2006)

*cougHERve*!


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 30, 2006)

Hmm... Herve? Long time no see around ...


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jul 30, 2006)

See what happens when you stop taking your antipsychotic meds?  Let this be a lesson to one and all!
A double shot of Haloperidol for everyone......my treat!


----------



## Draxion (Jul 30, 2006)

Qion said:


> I'm also a bit concerned for your psychological well-being.





I sad that first!! D:


((this post has no relavence))


----------



## Trip (Jul 30, 2006)

Herve!


----------



## symphonix (Jul 31, 2006)

It *does* sound like old "my guitar is full of fish" Herve, doesn't it?


----------



## serpicolugnut (Jul 31, 2006)

Where have you been dude? We've missed your non-sensical postings!


----------



## ora (Jul 31, 2006)

serpicolugnut said:


> Where have you been dude? We've missed your non-sensical postings!



Its been ok, as mi5moav took over a large part of that work


----------



## Trip (Jul 31, 2006)

I like how this thread still remains in the Mac rumors section.


----------



## Trip (Aug 1, 2006)

Good job moderators.


----------



## Qion (Aug 1, 2006)

Well I guess it _is_ still a rumor as to if it was Herve whom actually posted, beacuse, well, they haven't said anything yet.

(Which I find to be unbearably annoying.)


----------

